# What should I add?



## Beckwithbabe (Nov 8, 2012)

What else should I add to my 55gal community tank its kinda boring right now! I had plants but they broke or got really bad algae so I through them out.

Here's a picture


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Whats that large scary fish?


----------



## Beckwithbabe (Nov 8, 2012)

The orange one is a parrot fish a d the silver one it a red tail shark I think


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I would hold off on new fish.


----------



## Beckwithbabe (Nov 8, 2012)

Oh I should have said I ment decorations not fish lol


----------



## aqua001 (Jan 13, 2012)

you could add a HUGE piece of driftwood in the middle as a center piece. i think that would look really nice. You could try plants again and add root tabs to help their growth.

Hope I helped!!


----------



## stetez (Aug 24, 2012)

Java moss on top of your decorations would add a good looking effect and some drift wood with plants attatched


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Just remember the Parrot Cichlid will most likely have eating trouble.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

The other large fish looks like a tinfoil barb (either _Barbonymus schwanenfeldii_ or _Barbonymus altus_) which is bad news for any plants you want. Barbs are notorious plant destroyers. If you want that green look, try adding some tall fake plants. Petsmart has some rather nice fake plants. I have the Marineland Jumbo Bamboo and Marineland A-size multipack in my 55 gallon, and they both look very natural.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Java fern and Anuibus have bitter taste and poisons that discourage nom nom nom. They are fish safe though.


----------

